# My house is my project



## l1r (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, so I did buy a house that is (and will be for a while) one big project. I will be posting completed sub-projects here.
Here's the first one: 
This weekend we have *drumroll* 
Window replacement!
Morning








Lunchtime:








Evening:









Same from the outside:
Morning:








Afternoon:








Evening:









You can also think of it this way:
One day of labor - FREE (with your dad helping ya)
One big @** window - FREE (When you know people who know people)
Misc. 2x4, 2x12 and other material - $50 from Home Depot
Showing your neighbor who's got the biggest windows in the neighborhood - Priceless!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Stay tuned for next weekend's "Getting rid of an ugly door on the left of first pictures and replacing it with used patio door (that I also got for free)". And photos coming soon: "Digging a 150 foot + long by 3 foot + deep french drain to keep the [email protected]** water away from my foundation". 

This thread to get updated as more projects are completed...


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: on work done.....................But where is the slider?


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

house that needs work .. ya i know what that's like!

nicely done with your new window. probably wouldn't have hurt to put house wrap on while you were at it. also great job on pulling your resources for material and help. that's the secret to a DIY project 

Knucklez


----------



## l1r (Apr 2, 2008)

mark942 said:


> :thumbsup: on work done.....................But where is the slider?


What slider?

Knucklez
Yeah, so I figured. I'm debating if I will be putting brick veneer to match the rest of the house (I'd have to hire somebody to do it due to lack of my experience with bricks and stuff). So everything will get done together, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

house wrap is good in the sun for 60 days (check with manufacturer) so you can put it only a bit early if it helps. usually it goes on before the window so you can wrap it inside, otherwise you just use tuct tape if window is already installed.

the brick vener.. i never tried. but there are lots of sources for it on the web and books.. never know.. you could give it a test run on a dummy wall and see how it goes. wouldn't be that expensive to test a little 4x4 area... :whistling2:


----------

